# Purchased a Demo Unit from Radioshack? Check this out....



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

I purchased a HP Touchpad Demo unit from Radioshack. Since then, Radioshack has changed their policy and won't allow sales of the HP Touchpad Demos, even though some stores still have some. However, I have recently learned that HP replenished enough non-Demo HP Touchpads to Radioshack to cover the number of Demo units sold, so that customers can return to the store with the Demo's/receipts, and initiate the process to trade them out. I did that friday (9/2), and am currently awaiting my real HP Touchpad to arrive, so that I can swap mine out. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I was told that Walmart couldn't sell their demo unit's as they aren't part of store inventory... and officially can't be sold.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

that's why i said radioshack


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

you got me all excited. i thought these demo units had like a hidden Honeycomb android build on it or something.

thats what i get for not completely reading the topic. i read it as "i purchased a demo unit and i found something cool about it" and not, "if you purchased the demo unit, you should read this post"

shame on me


----------



## brazilrican (Aug 23, 2011)

I work at a radioshack in san Antonio and can tell you many stores did in fact still have demo but were instructed by our DM`s to send to warehouse last Friday. I have access to our internal product inventory and can confirm all regions (USA) have 0...as of yesterday


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

brazilrican said:


> I work at a radioshack in san Antonio and can tell you many stores did in fact still have demo but were instructed by our DM`s to send to warehouse last Friday. I have access to our internal product inventory and can confirm all regions (USA) have 0...as of yesterday


The amount of internal inventory of each store is not important. On August 20th, when Radioshack dropped the price of the HP Touchpad, they allowed sales of the Demo Touchpads as well. On the 21st, they stopped all sales of the Demo Units, specifically. The stores that still had their Demo Units after the 21st were instructed to send them back to the warehouse. However, there were many stores that sold the Demo Units in that "open" period between the 20th and 21st.

For customers that purchased a Demo Unit from these specific stores, the stores have been given instructions to "order" a non-Demo HP Touchpad for the returning customer. When the non-Demo gets shipped to the store from the Warehouse, the customer can come back in to Radioshack and just do a straight swap for the non-Demo -- same price any everything.

This thread is strictly a notice to people who did end up getting a Radioshack Demo unit (during their short "open" selling period) and would rather have the real thing.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Does it really make a difference? I got a demo unit from radio shack that my friend who works there sold me. It's lirerally the same exact thing as a normal touchpad... It IS a normal touchpad. Just has that demo unit sticker on the back. Which I kinda like. Since hp released the serials on the units so they would be able to be registered to webos accounts. Is there something I'm missing, is my touchpad missing something??


----------



## p0nk0 (Aug 24, 2011)

I also bought a Demo Unit and had almost returned it when they finally allowed the demo units to be activated. Since that day I have been curious about why HP wanted the demo units returned to the factory and not used. Does it have any hardware components extra that the regular versions don't? I am curious as to if the demo units came out with GPS or with SIM card availability? Does anyone one know a diference between regular and demo units ?


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> Does it really make a difference? I got a demo unit from radio shack that my friend who works there sold me. It's lirerally the same exact thing as a normal touchpad... It IS a normal touchpad. Just has that demo unit sticker on the back. Which I kinda like. Since hp released the serials on the units so they would be able to be registered to webos accounts. Is there something I'm missing, is my touchpad missing something??





p0nk0 said:


> I also bought a Demo Unit and had almost returned it when they finally allowed the demo units to be activated. Since that day I have been curious about why HP wanted the demo units returned to the factory and not used. Does it have any hardware components extra that the regular versions don't? I am curious as to if the demo units came out with GPS or with SIM card availability? Does anyone one know a diference between regular and demo units ?


I don't know of any hardware differences between the two, but I have been told that they are not exactly the same. Could be performance, could be some other hidden aspect. Personally, I would rather have a brand new version of an item over a demo unit, specifically because other people have used the demo unit, and you never know how the store/customers treated the unit. Did they drop it, did a customer press unnecessarily hard, etc, etc.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the only difference was the locked serial number which was resolved during the firesale


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> I think the only difference was the locked serial number which was resolved during the firesale


I don't believe this was the only difference, because the recall by Radioshack was initiated much later than the date in which the Demo serial numbers were unlocked.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Update: Apparently some Radioshack stores have been given the "OK" by the warehouse to exchange the HP Touchpad Demo unit for the Toshiba Thrive 16GB, maintaining the same $149.99 that was paid prior.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

that's interesting...


----------

